
Morgellons: A hidden epidemic or mass hysteria? - DanBC
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2011/may/07/morgellons-mysterious-illness
======
IvyMike
It is a mental health disease that spreads via the internet. Discuss.

